# Haydn vs Mozart Last 7 Symphonies



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Haydn vs Mozart in their last 7 symphonies. Pick your favorite 5. Out of Haydn and Mozart's last 7 symphonies.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Deleted. Seems like I posted before the poll was up.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Right now I have not picked my favorite 5. I am deciding the 5th pick. It is Haydn 2 and Mozart 2.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Symphony #104 In D Major "London", Symphony #103 In E Flat Major, "Drum Roll", Symphony #101 in D Major "Clock", Symphony #41 "Jupiter" in C Major, K. 551, Symphony #38 In D Major, K 504 "Prague". Haydn pulls out a 3 to 2 victory. It came down to Symphony #101 in D Major "Clock" vs Symphony #36 "Linz" in C Major, K. 425. I like 101 just a little more than 36. Symphony #35 "Haffner" in D Major, K. 385 would come after 101 and 36.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Haydn wins this one 3-2
However my personal favourite and number one choice is Mozart No 38 Prague


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> Haydn wins this one 3-2
> However my personal favourite and number one choice is Mozart No 38 Prague


For it would be a tie between Symphony #104 In D Major "London" and Symphony #38 In D Major, K 504 "Prague" both are great!:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

It pains me to say this, but personally I feel No.38 'Prague' is music making beyond anything Haydn ever composed.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

It is sad Mozart did not have a couple more decades to live. He might have wrote another 20+ great symphonies.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

now is Jupiter both 40 and 41 or just 41? cause i noticed it is sold both 40/41 jupiter


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Just Mozart #41. Mozart symphony 40 does not have a nickname.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> It is sad Mozart did not have a couple more decades to live. He might have wrote another 20+ great symphonies.


Plus another great 15 operas, 30 concertos, etc,etc


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I won't vote either, like apple and pears, both very fine fruit.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

thank you for the answer!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Symphony #38 In D Major, K 504 "Prague" has taken the lead..


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I went for Mozart's last 5 symphonies - not to say that I dont like Haydn - his London works are phenomenal.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> thank you for the answer!


New poll master?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Symphony #38 In D Major, K 504 "Prague" is barely in first place.


----------

